# Vintage vice identification



## project.dave (12 May 2020)

Hello all. First post. I need access to a group mind of great knowledge having failed in extensive googling. I dug up a vice that's had probably been languishing in the ground for several decades and spent quite a bit of time getting back into working order, with only the jaws needing some attention. I intend to use and enjoy this vice but my curiousity got the better of me and would love to know who made this vice etc. The closest style I have found is a Peter Wright design. Your help is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## toolsntat (12 May 2020)

Nice find and resurrection =D> 
I'll have a look in my Peter Wright catalogue when I find it.
In the meantime you could check out Robin Sharples on Instagram
https://www.instagram.com/anvils.online/?hl=en
Cheers Andy


----------



## AJB Temple (12 May 2020)

You did well to recognise that it could be bought back to life. Lovely find.


----------



## Bm101 (12 May 2020)

I'd PM T French if he doesn't see this thread in the next day or 3.
Great restoration. =D>


----------



## Trevanion (12 May 2020)

I wish I could find something like that when digging! I dug a 2' deep x 1' wide x 100' long trench by hand through some old built-up land about a year back and I found some oddities, mostly unrecognisable stuff due to years of rust but I did pull up some heavy chains, a few brake drums, a pulley block, and an immaculate glass Lucozade bottle.

I'm no expert so it just looks like a pretty generic bench-mounted blacksmiths vice to me, someone with more knowledge may be able to recognise the shape and pinpoint the manufacturer. It's cleaned up very nicely considering how long it's been in the ground though!


----------



## t8hants (12 May 2020)

Generic 'blacksmith's' style vice, could have been made by any amount of small scale foundry/forges. Is there any evidence that the leg has been cut off? Bench mount are not common, but I have one with a screw clamp for bench mounting, a very nice find.


----------



## project.dave (12 May 2020)

Thank you all for your kind comments. everything was siezed and it was quite a battle and a lot of plusgas to get it moving but im amazed at how little it has suffered, the exposed end of the screw was the worst bit..quite pitted. I will check out Robin and wait and see if T french responds, very grateful for the help. I figured it might be a blacksmith bench vice, and no it doesnt have any indication that it was a post vice in a previous life. I guess it could be a generic design but a rare style as i couldnt see any others like it. Anyway cheers again, excuse my rambling response!


----------



## project.dave (13 May 2020)

toolsntat":fqspmde7 said:


> Nice find and resurrection =D>
> I'll have a look in my Peter Wright catalogue when I find it.
> In the meantime you could check out Robin Sharples on Instagram
> 
> Cheers Andy



I got in tough with Rob on instagram and he came up with the goods, he even had one like mine!





Thank you again everyone!


----------



## TFrench (13 May 2020)

Rob is a great chap, he ID'd mine as a mousehole forge as well. Slightly different design to yours but it was a perfect match for one of his old adverts. Did you coat it with boiled linseed? Looks great!





Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## project.dave (14 May 2020)

Thank you. Ace they are very similar. Out of interest did you find any markings on yours? I didnt use linseed oil as i assumed that would cure over time and become gummy, so it was saturated in petroluem based oil, mainly as i was working on it to free up the various bits plus to prevent it rusting up.


----------

